# Sex..anyone else forget what that was?



## faolan5109

Since having Lane ( and rightfully so) my sex life has gotten slower but has anyone gotten completely nonexsistance? I mean between both of us working 40 hours, me going to school and the both of us playing with Lane and not sleeping it almost seems like there is no time for sex.
It seems like everytime I want it, I get turned down and vice versa for him. 
For a bit of a pointless thread ladies but just needed to vent a little.


----------



## mayb_baby

We are the exact same, it sucks :hugs: xx


----------



## faolan5109

I am just ready to scream, and because I guess of all the bent up emotion we get into fights. On one hand I am happy that he is just like me in that we always but Lane first with everything, but on the other hand its just GRRR


----------



## amygwen

I was in the same boat.
OH and I rarely DTD, only like 1 or 2 x a week, since we both work full-time and go to school, we rarely get alone time! The only thing I can suggest is to DTD A LOT and then you'll get in the mood. Haha! I didn't really start enjoying sex until like 1 yr PP!


----------



## x__amour

Yeah, sometimes. OH is so tired that we rarely do or IF we do, sometimes he falls asleep during! :dohh:


----------



## faolan5109

x__amour said:


> Yeah, sometimes. OH is so tired that we rarely do or IF we do, sometimes he falls asleep during! :dohh:

During Shannon?? Your kidding?! I would beat him:wacko:


----------



## x__amour

faolan5109 said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, sometimes. OH is so tired that we rarely do or IF we do, sometimes he falls asleep during! :dohh:
> 
> During Shannon?? Your kidding?! I would beat him:wacko:Click to expand...

Yes, haha. I can't really do anything though, I know he's so tired... I feel bad. :haha:


----------



## amygwen

LOL OMG, during Shannon?
That would be soooooooooooooooo awkward.


----------



## cabbagebaby

omg shannon cant believe that :rofl:
least you girls have someone you can have sex with :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Hahaha, it's not as awful as it sounds. It'll just kind of slow down and then I hear snoring. :rofl: 
I just feel so bad! He doesn't really remember nights at all!


----------



## cabbagebaby

x__amour said:


> Hahaha, it's not as awful as it sounds. It'll just kind of slow down and then I hear snoring. :rofl:
> I just feel so bad! He doesn't really remember nights at all!

:rofl: i cant stop laughing i would be so embarrased if i was your OH


----------



## x__amour

:rofl:

Well, I don't really mention it in the mornings and he doesn't remember! He's like, "What happened last night!?" and I'll just kind of be like, "Er... Nothing really dear!" 
He would be sooo embarrassed! :rofl:


----------



## cabbagebaby

x__amour said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Well, I don't really mention it in the mornings and he doesn't remember! He's like, "What happened last night!?" and I'll just kind of be like, "Er... Nothing really dear!"
> He would be sooo embarrassed! :rofl:

next time he does it i would tell him he might stay awake next time and you might actually get to finish :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

:rofl:
Oh God, this is so embarrassing. He would die if he read this!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

luke fell asleep too shannon rofl.

but no, whats sex?


----------



## Bexxx

I actually love that OH is away, I don't have to think of excuses not to do it now my 6 week check has passed...I feel grossly unsexy.


----------



## AirForceWife7

Recently, yes ... it's been at least a month ... all because my damn Mirena has made me bleed for well over a month + cramps everyday! :growlmad: rant over.


----------



## Burchy314

Oh gosh shannon, hopefully he doesn't read this lol!!

And when me and Chris were together it was just like that. We never ever had sex, now I don't have anyone to have sex with so it will be awhile haha.


----------



## cammy

as soon as we found out I was pregnant we stopped because we where paranoid it would do something, like we'd crush the baby or something.
Then towards the end OH asked if we could try, it was extremely awkward and uncomfy at times and OH kept crushing my belly and the baby would move and it would seriously turn us off.

After LO was born we've been too tired and busy. But the last month OH has tried like every second night, but I've been so worn out. But now that Alexander is better and I am not as worn out, I've been trying but OH rejects me :(


----------



## QuintinsMommy

what do you do when he falls asleep? just stop? :haha:

Spoiler
I gave my ex a bj when he was sleeping once :blush: I didnt know he was sleeping? he is a huge sleep talker, like I would have a convo with him and then he would say something odd, so anyway! he was talking and such, but then he woke up later on and was like "god i had the best dream" and im like wtf? that happened?! and he thought i was fucking with him and I didnt really do that but i did :cry: then our friends would joke that you cant fall asleep around me :winkwink:


----------



## cammy

QuintinsMommy said:


> what do you do when he falls asleep? just stop? :haha:
> 
> Spoiler
> I gave my ex a bj when he was sleeping once :blush: I didnt know he was sleeping? he is a huge sleep talker, like I would have a convo with him and then he would say something odd, so anyway! he was talking and such, but then he woke up later on and was like "god i had the best dream" and im like wtf? that happened?! and he thought i was fucking with him and I didnt really do that but i did :cry: then our friends would joke that you cant fall asleep around me :winkwink:

hahaha nice spoiler. I used to wake up with OH trying to do things with me and I'd freak out and yell at him. Apparently I talk alot in my sleep and he thought I was awake. I used to think he was just using that as an excuse, but my sister told me I talk alot in my sleep. Now I'm scared to fall alseep whilst in the same room as anyone other then OH. Who knows what Ill say :S


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl: i would die if i said something like in my sleep


----------



## annawrigley

QuintinsMommy said:


> what do you do when he falls asleep? just stop? :haha:
> 
> Spoiler
> I gave my ex a bj when he was sleeping once :blush: I didnt know he was sleeping? he is a huge sleep talker, like I would have a convo with him and then he would say something odd, so anyway! he was talking and such, but then he woke up later on and was like "god i had the best dream" and im like wtf? that happened?! and he thought i was fucking with him and I didnt really do that but i did :cry: then our friends would joke that you cant fall asleep around me :winkwink:

Rofl I used to do that. I knew he was asleep though cos I'm sick in the head :headspin:


----------



## cabbagebaby

^^ :rofl: You make me laugh :)


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm the one who falls asleep sometimes :lol: I sleep talk too so most of the time he doesn't notice, I wake up the next morning apologising! It's nothing bad on his part, he's really good lol, it's just he tires me out, we do it 4ish times a week, and if it' not sex it's foreplay, which seems to go on for hours, not complaining of course ;)


----------



## lb

I've heard of this mysterious thing you call sex. What's that?


----------



## hot tea

Naw. We do it every day. ;)


----------



## JadeBaby75

I wish we could more. But we just don't have the time!


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm off to try and get a bit tonight :blush:


----------



## x__amour

Same. We'll see how this goes. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

You all may think I am weird but I like waking Joe up to a BJ...I'll start stimulating it while he is asleep and then he gets hard and I will start and he is one happy camper when he wakes up!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

for all those who sleep during sex
I use to give my ex a handjob a for times a week in MY sleep. :haha: it was awful we both could never sleep because of it, its when he 1st move in so i guess i just had sex on the brain, but he would even put 2-3 pairs of pants on and in my sleep I would still find away :blush: he would make fun of me all the time for it. how embarrassing


----------



## lov3hat3

:rofl: I must say these stories are hilarious.


----------



## faolan5109

QuintinsMommy said:


> for all those who sleep during sex
> I use to give my ex a handjob a for times a week in MY sleep. :haha: it was awful we both could never sleep because of it, its when he 1st move in so i guess i just had sex on the brain, but he would even put 2-3 pairs of pants on and in my sleep I would still find away :blush: he would make fun of me all the time for it. how embarrassing

Doubt he could really complain. My Oh has a habbit of molesting me in my sleep.:haha: ( mind on the one night a week we share the same be) I wake to being fondled and chewed on and when I try and get him off he bites harder and still does not wake up. Or I try and wake him up to further it and he still stays asleep.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

faolan5109 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> for all those who sleep during sex
> I use to give my ex a handjob a for times a week in MY sleep. :haha: it was awful we both could never sleep because of it, its when he 1st move in so i guess i just had sex on the brain, but he would even put 2-3 pairs of pants on and in my sleep I would still find away :blush: he would make fun of me all the time for it. how embarrassing
> 
> Doubt he could really complain. My Oh has a habbit of molesting me in my sleep.:haha: ( mind on the one night a week we share the same be) I wake to being fondled and chewed on and when I try and get him off he bites harder and still does not wake up. Or I try and wake him up to further it and he still stays asleep.Click to expand...

glad Im not alone in this problem :blush:


----------



## mayb_baby

I failed last night x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

mayb_baby said:


> I failed last night x

how so? do you need me to tell you about the birds and the bees? :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

He was 'too tired' :( 
:dohh:


----------



## x__amour

Me too, Lorna! My fault this time. We were just both exhausted and I hit the bed and passed out. Oh well. :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

I was a bit tired to but was still looking a bit :blush:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

at least you guys have someone to have sex with


----------



## divershona

i dunno what it is with this pregnancy but everything is just like gimmi!!!!!

OH has actually had to go back to his because i've been ontop of him whenever kaya falls asleep! like 3 or 4 times a day :blush:


----------



## lov3hat3

Am I the only one who isn't intrested by any of that stuff :haha:?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lov3hat3 said:


> Am I the only one who isn't intrested by any of that stuff :haha:?

i think so:haha: j/k


----------



## lov3hat3

:haha: i'd much rather sleep tbh!


----------



## cabbagebaby

i couldn't agree more :rofl: ^^


----------



## xgem27x

Can't get enough of the good stuff I'm afraid, my OH is rather epic though I must say :smug:


----------



## lauram_92

Haha, I just don't have the time! Or anyone I'd want to do it with. Guys here are silly.


----------



## MyVeryFirst

My fiance and I haven't had sex in 4 months :nope: And it's not him, it's me, after having our baby even though I lost all the weight and I'm back to normal, I hate my body and I can't help it, I feel so ugly and unsexy and even though my fiance says I'm still beautiful, I don't feel comfortable at all with myself or my appearance :cry: I don't know what to do, I work out and I eat healthy I just don't know what else to do :nope:


----------



## stephx

I had sex this morning :smug: :haha:

Can't remember the time before that though :/ it's v v rare now lol

Shannon was it you who said you used to have sex like every night? Someone defantly did cause I remember being shocked by it! Pretty sure it was Shannon :haha: x


----------



## Char.due.jan

I have no one to have sex with haha! Can't remember the last time I did, wasn't very pleasant though :\


----------



## rainbows_x

I had sex on the sofa earlier :lol:


----------



## cabbagebaby

^^ i hope you cleaned up afterwards :rofl: :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Of course ;)


----------



## mayb_baby

rainbows_x said:


> I had sex on the sofa earlier :lol:

OMG :O
We did too but then took it to the bedroom:blush:


----------



## x__amour

stephx said:


> Shannon was it you who said you used to have sex like every night? Someone defantly did cause I remember being shocked by it! Pretty sure it was Shannon :haha: x

That it was! :smug:

That was when Tori was younger and my OH still worked his little after school job and wasn't so stressed and tired. Now it's about 4/5x a week IF he is awake! 
But its been about a week now and I AM DYING, DAMNIT. I AM GOING TO GET SOME TONIGHT, MARK MY WORD. :trouble:


----------



## lov3hat3

:rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> He was 'too tired' :(
> :dohh:

Tell him to man up!


----------



## mayb_baby

He did :smug:


----------



## annawrigley

Haha GOOD!


----------



## faolan5109

x__amour said:


> stephx said:
> 
> 
> Shannon was it you who said you used to have sex like every night? Someone defantly did cause I remember being shocked by it! Pretty sure it was Shannon :haha: x
> 
> That it was! :smug:
> 
> That was when Tori was younger and my OH still worked his little after school job and wasn't so stressed and tired. Now it's about 4/5x a week IF he is awake!
> But its been about a week now and I AM DYING, DAMNIT. I AM GOING TO GET SOME TONIGHT, MARK MY WORD. :trouble:Click to expand...

LUCKY! I get it once every 2 weeks IF I am lucky...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o&ob=av3e
not me tho :(


----------



## MyVeryFirst

QuintinsMommy said:


> lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o&ob=av3e
> not me tho :(

hahahahahahaha I love that song :happydance:


----------



## xgem27x

rainbows_x said:


> I had sex on the sofa earlier :lol:

Oooh this could be the start of a good thread... weird places you have had sex!!!



...Pool Table :coffee:


----------



## rainbows_x

Golf course :lol:


----------



## lov3hat3

Erm patch of grass on the side of the road :blush:


----------



## lauram_92

Backseats of a car..


----------



## x__amour

Results from last night: Success. :smug:

As for strange places, nada. We're boring. :haha:


----------



## mayb_baby

Places:
Backseat of the car
Beach
Shed 
Work 
Up against a tree in a forest 
A bench my list goes on...


----------



## xgem27x

Right next to someone else lol
Over a gravestone
Giant bean bag is fun ;)


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Supermarket car park. Tesco to be precise... :blush:


----------



## faolan5109

On the side of a road, and a church. Gues who is going to hell? This GUY!:blush::haha:


----------



## lily123

xgem27x said:


> Right next to someone else lol
> *Over a gravestone*
> Giant bean bag is fun ;)

Woahhh... because that's not disrespectful :wacko:

I don't even want to get started on weird places i've had sex, but certainly not over someones dead body :lol: x


----------



## lily123

faolan5109 said:


> On the side of a road, and *a church*. Gues who is going to hell? This GUY!:blush::haha:

Holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit... that's really bad :\
xx


----------



## sarah0108

agree tbh :blush:

im not going to list mine :lol:


----------



## Tanara

_Any time we have without the kids we are doing something. Usually 5-7 times a week. Depending on if hes working out of town or not (a night here and there)_


----------



## wishuwerehere

I am so not into sex atm...I spend all my time with a toddler climbing over me and when she goes to bed I just want some physical space! My poor OH :blush:


----------



## Mellie1988

I can't remember the last time I had sex :lol: probably like 3/4 months ago! 

Bad times. 

Tbh, we never really had much sex anyway, even when we had no kids, it was still like maybe once or twice a week, OH doesn't really have much of a sex drive :wacko: oddd lol 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Strangest places i've had sex....my ex boyfriend's work :lol: :blush:, on a muddy field, on a park bench....all with my ex boyfriend, I think he had a fetish of having sex anywhere but the bedroom, I think we probably had sex like 3 times in a 'normal' place :lol:

Current OH isn't so adventurous, he won't even do it downstairs :haha: we have to go up to the bedroom :wacko: 

x


----------



## Marzipan_girl

Wow. If some randy couple decided to fuck on my mother's grave where I laid her to rest....well pissed off wouldn't really describe how i'd feel. Agree with Linz...disrespectful and just plain disgustingly wrong. :nope:


----------



## ShelbyLee

Strangest place was on the balcony at my cousons apartment. In the middle of the day. On the way to Texas from Michigan we had sex in every state we passed. (driving) and we have had sex in the car, pool, his sisters car, not very adventurous. I'm learning. Lol I was totally put off sex for a while untill OH basically said that he needs some one to want him. And I realized that he does have needs and I have tried to do it more and I've been wanting it all the time! Woke up lastnight at like 2 and basically raped him lol.


----------



## Burchy314

nevermind. no more people need to see it since I am disrespectful and have no respect or dignity for myself just because I was a stupid teenager. :coffee:


----------



## sarah0108

Marzipan_girl said:


> Wow. If some randy couple decided to fuck on my mother's grave where I laid her to rest....well pissed off wouldn't really describe how i'd feel. Agree with Linz...disrespectful and just plain disgustingly wrong. :nope:

I agree. Id be horrifed if i found out someone did that to someone i love's grave :nope:


----------



## faolan5109

lily123 said:


> faolan5109 said:
> 
> 
> On the side of a road, and *a church*. Gues who is going to hell? This GUY!:blush::haha:
> 
> Holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit... that's really bad :\
> xxClick to expand...

the church was closed and it was in the bathroom but still


----------



## annawrigley

Some of these are making me wanna vom. Get some dignity and respect people! And a bed! Get a fricking bed!!!


----------



## lily123

Have to agree. There's a line.


----------



## mayb_baby

annawrigley said:


> Some of these are making me wanna vom. Get some dignity and respect people! And a bed! Get a fricking bed!!!

Or a forest tree :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Some of these are making me wanna vom. Get some dignity and respect people! And a bed! Get a fricking bed!!!
> 
> Or a forest tree :thumbup:Click to expand...

Household essential :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: Showers are better. Theres no mess


----------



## faolan5109

annawrigley said:


> Some of these are making me wanna vom. Get some dignity and respect people! And a bed! Get a fricking bed!!!

Is there really such a need to insult people? No one insulted you


----------



## sarah0108

But its just quite disrespectful though :shrug:


----------



## mayb_baby

Well sex on a grave is sick, nasty and disrespectful! 
I mean how would yo get horny in such places


----------



## lily123

To be honest i was insulted about the sex in a church thing... i know you didn't mean to upset anyone, but i'm very religious and it just seemed extremely disrespectful, it's meant to be gods house you know?x


----------



## annawrigley

faolan5109 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Some of these are making me wanna vom. Get some dignity and respect people! And a bed! Get a fricking bed!!!
> 
> Is there really such a need to insult people? No one insulted youClick to expand...

Well it's disgusting and disrespectful there's really no 2 ways about it.


----------



## Yeciol x

if anyone had sex in my place of worship in my home country... you would get shot im not joking... we have very strict ways of life in iran


----------



## Marzipan_girl

lily123 said:


> To be honest i was insulted about the sex in a church thing... i know you didn't mean to upset anyone, but i'm very religious and it just seemed extremely disrespectful, it's meant to be gods house you know?x

Ditto. I know i'm far from perfect, but as a catholic it really is hurtful to see people on here laughing and almost bragging about fucking in churches and graves where the dead have been laid to rest. I can't see HOW you would find that hot, but even if you somehow DO, why can't you keep it as a mere fantasy out of respect for others?! :(


----------



## Char.due.jan

A children's playground? I feel sick. Looks like I'll be taking my Dettol with me next time me and Luke go to the park!! vom!


----------



## cabbagebaby

Theres certain places you really shouldn't have sex its disrespectful i doubt you'd like it if someone was having sex on your grave and were little kids that touch things and put things in there mouths .. i dont even want to think about it if tyler was to touch or pick something up were someone had sex :sick:


----------



## sarah0108

That gravestone would be someones child, partner, parent :nope:


----------



## faolan5109

Yeciol x said:


> if anyone had sex in my place of worship in my home country... you would get shot im not joking... we have very strict ways of life in iran

Moat teenagers have sex in my place of worship, im a pagan and we worship outside. to each his own I'm sorry no one did anything to intentionally to upset anyone on here. I dont see the point in saying hurtful things about someone's past.


----------



## annawrigley

faolan5109 said:


> Yeciol x said:
> 
> 
> if anyone had sex in my place of worship in my home country... you would get shot im not joking... we have very strict ways of life in iran
> 
> Moat teenagers have sex in my place of worship, im a pagan and we worship outside. to each his own I'm sorry no one did anything to intentionally to upset anyone on here. I dont see the point in saying hurtful things about someone's past.Click to expand...

Ugh don't split hairs. A church is obviously a specific place of worship, why were you in a closed church anyway if you're Pagan? Just for a quick shag in the toilets? :wacko:


----------



## faolan5109

annawrigley said:


> faolan5109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeciol x said:
> 
> 
> if anyone had sex in my place of worship in my home country... you would get shot im not joking... we have very strict ways of life in iran
> 
> Moat teenagers have sex in my place of worship, im a pagan and we worship outside. to each his own I'm sorry no one did anything to intentionally to upset anyone on here. I dont see the point in saying hurtful things about someone's past.Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh don't split hairs. A church is obviously a specific place of worship, why were you in a closed church anyway if you're Pagan? Just for a quick shag in the toilets? :wacko:Click to expand...

Your no better then anyone else stop judging. If you don't like the topic that was being discussed then YOU don't have to post in thread. its real simply, I'm sorry you enjoy to start drama but I'm not down for it.


----------



## annawrigley

faolan5109 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faolan5109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeciol x said:
> 
> 
> if anyone had sex in my place of worship in my home country... you would get shot im not joking... we have very strict ways of life in iran
> 
> Moat teenagers have sex in my place of worship, im a pagan and we worship outside. to each his own I'm sorry no one did anything to intentionally to upset anyone on here. I dont see the point in saying hurtful things about someone's past.Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh don't split hairs. A church is obviously a specific place of worship, why were you in a closed church anyway if you're Pagan? Just for a quick shag in the toilets? :wacko: Click to expand...
> 
> Your no better then anyone else stop judging. If you don't like the topic that was being discussed then YOU don't have to post in thread. its real simply, I'm sorry you enjoy to start drama but I'm not down for it.Click to expand...

I am better. I would never have sex in a church, or a toilet for that matter!


----------



## faolan5109

Your opinion


----------



## Char.due.jan

But the title of this thread isn't 'where's the weirdest place you've had sex' if you want to share the damn right awful places you've had sex with the whole world then so be it. But it would probably be best to keep it to another thread with the suggested title above :)


----------



## xgem27x

It was me that started the "weirdest place thing" mid thread, it started off as a bit of fun and clearly got out of hand 

I am genuinly really sorry if i offended anyone

I wasnt trying to brag, I was just listing places, and if you read back there were no "haha"s or laughing smileys... I really just wasn't thinking and now I've read peoples responces, I do see how its come across, so really am sorry

Also, amd im sure a lot of the others would agree, this was all years ago and was very drunk

And i wasnt just walking along and thought let's have a quickie, we used to go to parties most nights in fields behind the church, so that's how we ended up there one night

I just wanted to explain myself, and again I really apologise to anyone who was offended... I was just young and stupid and made a mistake xxx


----------

